# audi tt factory amp



## jeff13m (Dec 14, 2008)

hey guys,

i feel real dumb asking this but. . . . where is the factory Bose amp in the 2001 Audi TT? I have power to the radio but no sound, so I'm thinking amp but no idea where it is. small car, you'd think i'd find it easy . . . the more i look the more it looks like it'll be a PITA to pull this thing out.

thanks guys!


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

The MKI's BOSE amplifier is located behind the right side trim (Coupe).

BOSE amplifier up to MY 02 

Multi-pin connector, 25-pin 
1 - AF + (from telephone/navigation) 
2 - AF - (from telephone/navigation) 
6 - Signal earth (from radio) 
7 - Rear right signal (from radio) 
8 - Rear left signal (from radio) 
9 - Front right signal (from radio) 
10 - Front left signal (from radio) 
11 - Earth (terminal 31) 
12 - AF mute (from telephone) 
13 - Battery + (terminal 30) 
14 - Subwoofer (+) 
15 - Subwoofer (-) 
16 - Front left loudspeaker (-) 
17 - Front left loudspeaker (+) 
18 - Front right loudspeaker (+) 
19 - Front right loudspeaker (-) 
20 - Rear left loudspeaker (+) 
21 - Rear right loudspeaker (-) 
22 - Front centre loudspeaker (+) 
23 - Front centre loudspeaker (-) 
24 - Terminal 15 
25 - Positive switched (from radio)

Removing and installing rear side trim:

Remove rear seat bench:
Lift seat bench, and pull forwards.
Then, starting from top rear, unfasten side trim from clips (8x).


----------



## jeff13m (Dec 14, 2008)

thank you !! appreciate the pictures


----------

